# Over 55 - can I immigrate?



## BarbaraE (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm 63. I'm a college teacher of English as a Second language and a writer and editor. I would like to immigrate to Nova Scotia. I plan to keep working for at least 7 or 8 more years, probably longer, and would want to teach in Canada. 
Can I get into the country as a landed immigrant? How could I do this? What are the steps? From what I can tell, my age is probably a major barrier. But I very much want to make this move if possible. I have close friends, though no relatives, in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Under, I think, NAFTA there is an agreement that certain occupations in Canada and USA can more easily closes the border to work and live. Teachers are not one of these occupations consequently you'll need to have pre-arranged employment with an employer in Canada willing to seek Government approval to hire you for a 2year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


----------



## BarbaraE (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. The problem is a circular one: I can't get a job without being landed. I was being considered for one at Dalhousie, but was not able to stay in the running because I'm not landed. My credentials are unusually strong but not unique. I don't know whether to give this up or keep trying to find a way.


----------

